# headspace in primary?



## djlsdracula (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I'm thinking of making a batch of fruit wine but since I only have a 6 gallon BB for secondary I guess I will have to make a 6 gallon batch in primary. My primary fermentor is a 6.5 gallon "ale pail". With 6 gallons of must in there leaves about 4 inches of headspace. I'm wondering if this is enough. How explosive is a normal wine fermentation? I made a batch of apfelwein earlier this year that only had a small 1 inch layer of bubbles on top even during the most intense fermentation. I used Lalvin 1118, 5 gallons apple juice, 1lb brown sugar, 1lb dextrose and 24 ounces of maple syrup. I just want to know if all wine has such a mellow fementation since I am used to making beer which sometimes has a huge krausen that fills the whole headspace even to the point of blowing out the airlock.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 10, 2009)

Headspace in the primary is NOT an issue. I use 46 litre primaries for my 23 litre batches. I use a 2.5 USG primary for my gallon batches.

No problems with foaming (and I have had a couple of wines foam up and touch the lid), and no problems with vigourous stirring.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, more room in primary is a good thing and never too much!


----------



## TopsyKrett (Jul 11, 2009)

just as cpfan and wade said the head space in the primary is a goood thing the yeast needs oxygen, now in the secondary is where you really need to pay attention to the head space, you really do not want as much head space like you had in the primary. i made 3 gallons blackberry port and i also used a pale ale bucket and during the fermentation process i only had about 2 inches of foam and my strawberry wine and peach/grape wine had almost no head what so ever just audible bubbles. So your primary you want a lot of head space and your secondary you want almost no head space what so ever.


----------



## ewibolo (May 31, 2011)

I have the same question....and it wasn't really answered. 

drac was asking if there is enough headspace while fermenting a 6gal batch of wine in a pail that is only 6.5gal (leaving only 4" headspace).

In other words, is there ample room (4" headspace) for me to primary ferment 6gal of wine wort in the ale pail?

thanks guys and this is my first post!

Best Regards,

Eric


----------



## BobF (May 31, 2011)

No, you don't have enough space in a 6.5g primary. The 7.9g primaries are *just* big enough for 6g all juice batches.

For a typical 6g fruit batch, I use two 5g primaries with 1/2 the batch each. They get combined when transferring to the carboy.


----------



## ewibolo (May 31, 2011)

Thanks very much for the prompt response. I am just getting into wine making and beer brewing, and I have yet to order my equipment. Will be doing so in the next few days though.


Eric


----------



## sly22guy (May 31, 2011)

Ive done a couple 6 gal batches in my 6.5 gal primary and not had any issues. one was a batch of skeeter tea which also had 100 tea bags in it and it still didn't over flow and i could still stir it without a problem. the other was an all juice blueberry/pomegranate and that worked fine also. i guess it just depends on what you are making and what yeast you are using.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2011)

BobF said:


> No, you don't have enough space in a 6.5g primary. The 7.9g primaries are *just* big enough for 6g all juice batches.
> 
> For a typical 6g fruit batch, I use two 5g primaries with 1/2 the batch each. They get combined when transferring to the carboy.



The deal is the 6.5 will work on some wines. On others my 7.9 gal dang near over flowed. You haven't bought yet so obviously it makes sense to buy the bigger one. Over time you will be buying juice that comes in 6 gallon buckets and that'll be the time to start collecting them.


----------



## BobF (May 31, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> The deal is the 6.5 will work on some wines. On others my 7.9 gal dang near over flowed. You haven't bought yet so obviously it makes sense to buy the bigger one. Over time you will be buying juice that comes in 6 gallon buckets and that'll be the time to start collecting them.


 
I assumed a lot when the OP said "fruit wine". If there is fruit instead of just juice, there is no way a 6.5g primary will work for a 6g batch.

I'm just sayin' ... ;-)


----------

